# Price for P99c Q/A



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Went to my local gun shop today to price out a P99c Q/A, and was quoted $659, which seems high. Can you give me a range of what would be a fair price. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gun prices are somewhat regional. But, I gotta say that your price is RIDICULOUS  

That is super way too high.

I paid $515 for my P99c in Nov 05. But, that was when the A/S was being temporarily discotinued, and I got mine at a closeout price.

I've seen full and compact P99s go for $515-$565 at gun shows. Paid $565 for my fullsize in June 06.

Anything over $600 is over priced. Even when I was dying to find a fullsize P99 early in 2006, I passed over the ones over $600 because that's just robbery pricing. Also, at most shows, the QA guns are priced cheaper than A/S models.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks. That's what I thought. I will check some of the other gun shops in my general area.

Ron


----------



## Grimjack (Dec 30, 2006)

The two places I have checked in the last week had them at $539 and $549. YMMV.


----------

